

Building an earthquake map with RethinkDB and GeoJSON - mglukhovsky
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/earthquake-geojson/

======
jasondc
The r.http command in RethinkDB is interesting, is there another database that
has anything similar? I can't think of one.

~~~
jmakeig
Yes, MarkLogic includes a full HTTP client and server so you can create and
consume web services. In XQuery this would look like:

    
    
      xdmp:http-get("http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/feed/v1.0/summary/2.5_month.geojson")
    

or in the upcoming release, you'll be able to do the same in server-side
JavaScript (embedded V8):

    
    
      xdmp.httpGet("http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/feed/v1.0/summary/2.5_month.geojson");
    

(Full disclosure: I’m a Product Manager at MarkLogic.)

I find this really convenient for quickly standing up web services and doing
ETL-type logic that runs close to the data in the database.

